# billygoat vs boss 302



## gto head stomper (Aug 14, 2010)

i have a 6.0, auto, headers, mid pipes, exhaust, cold air...my buddy just showed me a video of the new boss 302 and i think its time for spray? what else can i do to take out this new mustang


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

gto head stomper said:


> i have a 6.0, auto, headers, mid pipes, exhaust, cold air...my buddy just showed me a video of the new boss 302 and i think its time for spray? what else can i do to take out this new mustang



Did the Video show any performance numbers?

tino


----------



## gto head stomper (Aug 14, 2010)

http://cobaltss.net/gallery/files/7/4/1/1/boss302frontcard.jpg


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The new rustangs don't impress me much. I can't stand the sequential blinking turning signals. While I was up north last week, my wife and I had stopped at a restaraunt to eat and saw a prior-retro body style Mach 1 rustang pull up that had exhaust that made Spintech and Loudmouth sound like Buick exhaust. No, hint of a cammy sound or anything going on inside the engine, just raspy high pitch garbage spewing out the tail pipes. I laughed at him. He saw me laugh. I may of even rolled my eyes.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

dustyminpin said:


> The new rustangs don't impress me much. I can't stand the sequential blinking turning signals. While I was up north last week, my wife and I had stopped at a restaraunt to eat and saw a prior-retro body style Mach 1 rustang pull up that had exhaust that made Spintech and Loudmouth sound like Buick exhaust. No, hint of a cammy sound or anything going on inside the engine, just raspy high pitch garbage spewing out the tail pipes. I laughed at him. He saw me laugh. I may of even rolled my eyes.


I like the sequetial tail lights, very retro. This isn't a ricer site. No reason to hate on the new Stangs, they are bad rides, and I'm sure some are going to hand you your ass in the near future. My BIL has a Supercharged Roush w/425 stock, nice ride. Then, the Supersnake is good for 700 HP. It's OK to love the GTO, but don't down play what a current car company is doing, as Pontiac is kind of a ghost.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

gto head stomper said:


> http://cobaltss.net/gallery/files/7/4/1/1/boss302frontcard.jpg


Yawn, another Mustang


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The torque seems low for 440hp.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Yawn, another Mustang


I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The sequential blinking tail lights is a Mercury Cougar thing, not a Mustang thing.

It'd be like seeing the words "Ram Air" on a Corvette.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not true. Sequential turn signals were first on the 1965 Thunderbird. I remember that because of the news that surrounded them. They were supposed to be introduced on the 1964 Thunderbird but Ford had to wait a year while the legislation was passed in a few areas to make them legal coast to coast. I was 14-15 years old then and already a car nut. The weren't on the Cougar until 1967. Chrysler actually put them on the 1969 Imperial.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Ford has it figured out. The right size motor in the right size car. The new Camaro and Challenger are too heavy and handle like ****.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The torque seems low for 440hp.


You can't build torque without cubic inches or a power adder. 
There are a ton of Mustangs out there, and they got some cool versions out there. Wish GM was doing the same thing, but there not.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jetstang said:


> You can't build torque without cubic inches or a power adder.


Exactly...


----------

